# Setting up smoothie bars



## Spec (25 Mar 2007)

The market for smothies in Ireland is set to double according to article I read in Sunday Business Post which said Spar was planning to expand its inside store smoothie bars. 

What do you think about choosing a marketplace where there is no smoothie bar and opening one. I realise that smoothies are not exactly new at the moment but wouldn't it be worth investing in a smothie bar in the right place before Spar start adding them to their retail outlets left right and centre? 

Or would it be good to approach Centra and offer to set up a smoothie bar in one of their shops?


----------



## dockingtrade (26 Mar 2007)

airports...not viable to rent a premises and sell smoothies so ur right ud have to piggy off centra etc but try a kiosk/stand in an airport 1st


----------



## Keentoinvest (26 Mar 2007)

Well, hit the net and check out the 'innocent' story, pretty inspiring.
To run a successful shop you would probably need a shopping centre with good footfall. Check out the one in jervis street and stephens green in Dublin and I imagine in most shopping centre, they seem quite successful.

I know of a few located in poor locations that have closed down so, although not fond of cliches, location location location


----------



## Bob_tg (26 Mar 2007)

Spec - would you consider working for a smoothie outlet for a couple of months to see what are the ingredients to running a successful outlet?  Location, location, location are the 3 most-important factors.  However, you might discover a #4 and #5 as well !!

Bob


----------



## sue97 (26 Mar 2007)

Might be worth reading this book below.  Its a similiar industry and gives some insight as to how they determined footfall etc. Its an interesting and easy read and available from the library.

*Anyone Can Do It: Building Coffee Republic From Our Kitchen Table: 57 Real-life laws on entrepreneurship .  *


----------



## ClubMan (26 Mar 2007)

Spec said:


> wouldn't it be worth investing in a smothie bar in the right place before Spar start adding them to their retail outlets left right and centre?


[broken link removed]


----------



## ang1170 (26 Mar 2007)

Bob_tg said:


> Spec - would you consider working for a smoothie outlet for a couple of months to see what are the ingredients to running a successful outlet? Location, location, location are the 3 most-important factors. However, you might discover a #4 and #5 as well !!
> 
> Bob


 
Excellent advice. I can't believe the number of businesses that are set up (particularly in the retail/restaurant sectors) by people who have absolutely no experience in the area, and don't seem to be that bothered about getting any. Obviously, I've do idea if this is applicable in this case, but from the tone of the original question, I suspect it might.

One other point: when you see outlets in a particular field opening like a rash everywhere, especially by players with deep pockets, it's usually too late for a small independent operator to make a sucess of it.

Best time is to be early (but not first: you'll have the cost of educating the market) in a particular trend, before the market saturates and consolidation starts kicking in.


----------

